# A christian's point of view on survival



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

As a christian and a prepper I was torn for a long time about whether or not letting others go hungry is the
right thing to do. I soon found out that warning others to get ready was a good way to get laughed at.
I heard things like "you're crazy I'm not wasting my money" or " I'll just come to your house" and a ton of 
others. But my all time favorite is "God will provide" But then I remembered the story about the Ark. Noah tried
to warn everyone about the rains but they made fun of him. But once the rains became a downpour and the
flooding started the doors would remain shut. --OUCH-- I know I can not compare myself to Noah but I can follow the
example he set. I bought some cases of Roman noodle soup for the starving and ammo to protect what I have
stored for my family. The way I see it is "The Lord has provided me with the sense to save my family" 
Am I being selfrightes here? Or is this correct?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Those are some good questions, I don't have the answers, not sure anyone does. I think it would depend on the circumstances at the time. Is this a short or a long term thing? How hard is food to get and how long will it remain that way?.....ect. 
I know the easy thing to say, is "I warned these people, they should have done what I done" but then, I am not looking at a family starving to death while I have a large store of food. Again, I don't know the answer.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I think your analogy to Noah is absolutely correct. God sent them the same message He sent to us. We chose to listen. They did not. Bummer...


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Jesus okays prepping..
He said this about the end of the world-

_"Wars, rumours of wars, false christs, earthquakes, famines, persecutions, darkened sun and moon, falling stars, shaken planets.
Pray that this will not take place in winter, because those will be days of distress unequaled from the beginning until now, and never to be equaled again.
If the Lord had not cut short those days, no one would survive.
*Be on guard! Be alert!* You do not know when that time will come.
What I say to you, I say to everyone: *'Watch!*"- (Mark ch 13)_

As for the "God will provide" thing, I know a christian evangelist street preacher whose life is a complete mess because he won't lift a finger to help himself, he's had two failed marriages, he's been hauled up court twice for not paying his poll tax, and at various times he's had his phone, electricity and gas cut off for not paying the bills. I tried telling him to get himself organised and even quoted this verse at him-
_"For God did not give us a spirit of timidity, but a spirit of power, of love and of *selfdiscipline*" (2 Tim 1:7)_, but does he listen? Nah, he carries on muddling through life with a brain like mush, borrowing cash off people and everybody's fed up with him because he's a lousy advert for Christianity.

This neat old saying is the way for any sensible person to go- _"Trust in God, but keep your powder dry!"_
In other words God or Lady Luck can only do so much, we have to meet them at least halfway by getting organised and making our own luck, right Kid?

_*"Right!*"_
-


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Proverbs
6 Go to the ant, you sluggard;
consider its ways and be wise!
7 It has no commander,
no overseer or ruler,
8 yet it stores its provisions in summer
and gathers its food at harvest.

We were commanded to be prepared. Now to follow that


1 Tim 5:8 Anyone who does not provide for their relatives, and especially for their own household, has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever.

It says nothing about taking from your family to give to those who were warned but would not listen. How long do you think Noah would have survived if he had kept opening the doors to the Ark? How long would it have been before the Ark sank and he lost everything?

That being said, if you and your neighbors organize and pool your resources then that is a different matter. They are contributing to the overall good. The ultimate goal is survival and you were commanded to be prepared and survive. This is what you need to consider.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I believe you are right on point. That is why it is call survival. It why you have to prepare for the worst. It will be heart feel to turn people away. But they had the same chance to prepare for it and just laugh. For me all you can do is sent them on their way. Some will leave and some will try to take what you have. I believe you will have to protect yourself and family. And I still believe you are right on point.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

"God will help those who help themselves, if they work like hell in the mean time."


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

As another Christian prepper (and a Baptist senior pastor), I strive to inculcate community both in and out of church. As an outreach to our city this summer we are setting aside a plot of land at the church for a community garden. It is not a freebie thing, but if one helps and works then they are entitled to some of the produce. Along the way valuable skills will be taught and caught by hands-on experiences. 

Further, I will be leading a series of classes on Sunday nights on common sense preps. Not radical hoarding or fortress mentality, but things that make the one learning and using the techniques more valuable than the one who knows nothing except cell phone and plastic money. 

I see the biblical admonition is an expectation to be tied to the land and the whole of the Bible wraps around that part of the human endeavor. Two things then stem from that realization... First, that for the entire history of humanity until about 1930 or so, all of humanity knew where their food came from and what one had to know to survive in this world without our modern grid. Second, that God's blessings most often come from the ground and increases are most often based on multiplying the harvest, whether crop, livestock, or saints. 

All that being said, most preps are on account of the grid that now dictates life. Eliminate the dictation if the grid tends to free a man to true productive life, even if that life is in use of the grid. In other words, love God, love people, live His way, and use "stuff.".


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Besides our immediate family we are charged to care for widows and orphans(the defenseless) also if we have 2 cloaks we are commanded to give 1 away (but not our own).

Also the man that built many barns and stored up all he needed for a life of liesure was judged harshly by God.

Love your neighbor as yourself, one of the greatest 2 commandments along with loving God.

When I read all of these things I cannot believe that SHTF my response is to shut the gates with a big sign out front saying "too bad you should have listened"

This will be a huge chance for people to be brought to Christ and salvation, I will not waste it cowering behind sandbags.

Mat 25:35    for I was hungry, and ye gave me to eat; I was thirsty, and ye gave me drink; I was a stranger, and ye took me in;


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

A Canaanite woman asked Jesus to cure her daughter but he refused pointblank and told her he was only sent to the people of Israel. (Matt 15:21+)
Presumably he only had a certain amount of power to hand out and felt drained until his spiritual batteries had recharged.
(However he soon felt sorry for her and quickly changed his mind and cured her daughter.)
The moral of it seems to be don't let freeloaders come begging stuff from you if the time, place and situation is not right.
(Later in his scheduled 'game plan', Jesus made it clear he was sent to save the whole world, not just Israel.)

As I've mentioned before, our cycling club entered a 100-mile Reliability Trial some years ago, we had to pedal it in 8 hours in the middle of winter.
Like a fool I was showing my small ruck around before the start, crammed full of bottles of energy drink and nutrition bars, fruit etc.
You guessed it, people kept coming up to me on the ride trying to leech off me, begging food and drink, but I refused pointblank because I'd only got enough for myself!
So they were dropping out like flies all round the course and only me and a few others finished.
Did I feel guilty? No way hozay, I felt ANGRY at the scrounging parasites for having the cheek to expect me to feed them!
I mean, I prepped for the event by packing my little ruck, so they could have easily done the same then they wouldn't have failed to finish the course..
_"Do you not know that in a race all the runners run, but only one gets the prize? Run in such a way as to get the prize" (1 Corinthians 9:24)_
_"If you hang around with losers you become a loser"- Donald Trump_

As for a post-apocalypse world, sure you might feel guilty at not sharing your food with people, but you'd feel a heck of a lot more guilty watching your kids starve because you'd given their food away.
Nightmare post-apoc scenario:- this little girl's parents gave food to everybody who asked and were quickly down to the last few morsels. 
They gave them to her to keep her alive and then they starved to death, leaving her all alone in the big bad world.
Bad parenting? You tell me..

*"Mummy and daddy are asleep and they won't wake up"*


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Besides our immediate family we are charged to care for widows and orphans(the defenseless) also if we have 2 cloaks we are commanded to give 1 away (but not our own).
> 
> Also the man that built many barns and stored up all he needed for a life of liesure was judged harshly by God.
> 
> ...


Ok this is what I'm talking about,,I know it's wrong to let the defenceless starve. And like I said I have put some food back for the hungry. But to what extent?

My father told me during the depression they had a huge farm (I still have it) and anyone that would work was fed
They worked in the fields and lived in makeshift housing they worked hard but they had a place to sleep food to eat and close to wear. They made or grew almost everything they needed. 
He said while people were starving in the cities he was feeding eggs and cornbread and other table scraps to the
hogs. And they knew how to preserve food for the winter and the next year or years.
could this be part of the answer?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

As always, it depends what type of disaster hits us, so all we can do is play it by ear. For example if the power grid is down the Govt will probably get it fixed in a week or two, so we might not mind handing out food to people.
But in a longterm disaster such as a huge meteor strike or runaway volcano kicking up massive amounts of dust that blocks out the sun for months or years triggering subzero temperature drops, we might not feel so willing to dish out food.
As for what the Bible says, we can't stick to it like robots but must use our judgement as we see fit, and hope we call the right plays-
_"Blessed is the man who perseveres under trial, because *when he has stood the test*, he will receive the crown of life.." (James 1:12)_


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> A Canaanite woman asked Jesus to cure her daughter but he refused pointblank and told her he was only sent to the people of Israel. (Matt 15:21+)
> Presumably he only had a certain amount of power to hand out and felt drained until his spiritual batteries had recharged.
> (However he soon felt sorry for her and quickly changed his mind and cured her daughter.)
> The moral of it seems to be don't let freeloaders come begging stuff from you if the time, place and situation is not right.
> ...


Matthew 15:28 says 
Then Jesus answered and said unto her,"O woman,great is thy faith: be it unto thee even as thou wilt".And her daughter was made whole from that very hour


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

My 2¢

In Noah’s, day people rejected a warning regarding God’s judgment against them for their unrighteous acts, not a backlash from government financial mismanagement. By rejecting Noah, they rejected God and deserved to have the door closed on them. Rejecting our claim that a manmade calamity is approaching does not constitute a rejection of God and can’t be compared to the behavior of people in Noah’s day.

If, by our lack of action (when taking action is an option), we condemn others to death, then we condemn ourselves. No one would be expected to starve their family to feed strangers, but denying others life giving food or assistance in honestly procuring their own, when it’s in our power to do so, would violate the very premise of God’s grace through Christ… giving life to those who have not or cannot earn it for themselves.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky Jim I wouldn't that picture to be one of my grandkids.


----------



## bayoubowhunter (Mar 1, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> As a christian and a prepper I was torn for a long time about whether or not letting others go hungry is the
> right thing to do. I soon found out that warning others to get ready was a good way to get laughed at.
> I heard things like "you're crazy I'm not wasting my money" or " I'll just come to your house" and a ton of
> others. But my all time favorite is "God will provide" But then I remembered the story about the Ark. Noah tried
> ...


Montana Rancher is right we will have to help some .Besides our immediate family we are charged to care for widows and orphans(the defenseless)*
Matt. 25: 35 For I was an hungred, and ye gave me meat: I was thirsty, and ye gave me drink: I was a stranger, and ye took me in:*But as for Noah the Lord shut the door. *
Gen. 7:16 And they that went in, went in male and female of all flesh, as God had commanded him: and the LORD shut him in. (KJV)*
this is what our Lord Jesus said in*
Luke 22: 35-38 35 And he said unto them, When I sent you without purse, and scrip, and shoes, lacked ye any thing? And they said, Nothing.
36 Then said he unto them, But now, he that hath a purse, let him take it, and likewise his scrip: and he that hath no sword, let him sell his garment, and buy one.
37 For I say unto you, that this that is written must yet be accomplished in me, And he was reckoned among the transgressors: for the things concerning me have an end.
38 And they said, Lord, behold, here are two swords. And he said unto them, It is enough.*

we MUST not forget that we are to REACH the lost for the END is nearing the LORD will return. PRAY that the LORD will lead us as we prep. I hope this will help.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> A Canaanite woman asked Jesus to cure her daughter but he refused pointblank and told her he was only sent to the people of Israel. (Matt 15:21+)
> Presumably he only had a certain amount of power to hand out and felt drained until his spiritual batteries had recharged.
> (However he soon felt sorry for her and quickly changed his mind and cured her daughter.)
> The moral of it seems to be don't let freeloaders come begging stuff from you if the time, place and situation is not right.
> ...


Well I'm not used to being challenged with my usually thread ending posts but I challenge you this....

If my charity giving my preps saves 10 souls to Christ that would not have been saved, was it worth it?

I am happy dying with 10 more converts than living with myself and producing nothing.

Sorry if this is harsh but I'm not talking about PHSYICAL survival but spiritual.

Good Luck


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good perspective, it could be just a test to see who is the better man.

Plus for those that have been evil SOB's their whole live, a conversion of 10 may be what's needed to be judged worthy.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

By taking on everyone who comes by, you are condemning most everyone to a fairly quick end. Unless you have a food warehouse you will run out quickly. I am cynical and believe that those you are giving food to will say anything to be taken care of. These same people have rejected God and are a good part of the reason this is happening. Many will just expect to be taken care of because this is what they have been trained to do. Will they help? Most will not because they are used to getting something for nothing.

The Bible talks about a time when God will remove his protection from the world. He is doing this because he has been rejected by the masses and He intends to let things happen. He did say He will take care of the elect. By your way of thinking Noah would have never made it. Noah should have kept opening the door as people begged to be let in. Most of the animals on the ark would have been used to feed the masses. 

I am not saying not to help anyone but you need to be selective as to who you do help. There are non believers out there who can be converted but not the majority. That is the reason we are in the shape we are in. The majority will take what they can get and could kill you and your family keep what you have.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Well I'm not used to being challenged with my usually thread ending posts but I challenge you this....
> If my charity giving my preps saves 10 souls to Christ that would not have been saved, was it worth it?
> I am happy dying with 10 more converts than living with myself and producing nothing.
> Sorry if this is harsh but I'm not talking about PHSYICAL survival but spiritual.
> Good Luck


Nothing wrong with giving stuff away if we've got a surplus and times are good, but in an Apocalypse when food is scarce we might have to do a re-think and play it by ear depending on the circumstances and situation.
Like Inceptor said, Noah had to leave people behind to drown because if he'd let them all board the Ark it'd have been swamped and he'd have drowned with them.

This Twilight Zone clip from 'The Shelter' episode illustrates the dilemma when enemy nuclear missiles are incoming and the radio announcer has warned everybody to get into their shelters. Only one guy in the neighbourhood has got a shelter, so everybody turns up asking to be let in..






PS- And if anybody's wondering how it ends, here ya go-


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

You've posted that before, but them old episodes give a clear view into the future


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Where you live probably affects the way you look at this. For instance if you live in the United Kingdom with 600+ people per square mile, and the SHTF, there will be death and anarchy on such a level as the world has never seen.

My LOCAL area (1 mile radius around my house) has hundreds of gravity fed irrigated acres of farm land, and could produce enough food to feed thousands of people, current population is about 120 people. Most homes have livestock, chickens, gardens, orchards, wells and septic systems, they heat with wood and there are several hundred square miles of forests out our back doors.

The valley I live in has a population of 40,000 spread over 2,400 square miles (16 per square mile), 2008 grain production was 1.2 million bushels of grain. That is 2000 pounds per person that currently lives in the valley. Montana wheat production total is over 200 million bushels, we really do feed the world.

The worst case scenario is a collapse in the winter and people run out of food in a few days and it is 6 months until food can be reasonably grown and harvested, that will result in the largest die off. People are far more likely to die from lawlessness than starvation.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> ....The worst case scenario is a collapse in the winter and people run out of food in a few days and it is 6 months until food can be reasonably grown and harvested, that will result in the largest die off. People are far more likely to die from lawlessness than starvation.


Jesus gave a clear warning about the Apocalypse in Mark ch 13- 
"_Pray that this will not take place in winter, because those will be days of distress unequaled from the beginning until now, and never to be equaled again.....*Be on guard! Be alert*! You do not know when that time will come.
What I say to you, I say to everyone: '*Watch!*_"

so if people starve because they've rejected his warning and not prepped, it serves them right, they had their chance..

Anyway the world's overpopulated and in a stinking mess, this prophecy might well refer to pollution, the ozone hole,radioactive symptoms and ultraviolet exposure-
_"And it shall come to pass, that instead of sweet smell there shall be stink; and instead of a girdle a rent; and instead of well set hair baldness; and instead of a stomacher a girding of sackcloth; and burning instead of beauty."(Isaiah 3:24)_

so maybe a mass die off to thin out the human race won't be such a bad thing after all, the writing's certainly on the wall-
_"The time has come for judging the dead....and for destroying those who destroy the earth" (Revelation 11:18 )_


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> so if people starve because they've rejected his warning and not prepped, it serves them right, they had their chance..
> 
> [/I]


It's a good thing the USA didn't take your advice during WWII


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Where you live probably affects the way you look at this.


This is exactly right. I live in the burbs with very little yard space. You have a better opportunity of making it *and* helping others. I glad you can.

I know I don't have to tell you this but you need to be mindful of who comes for help. Some will say anything to get what they want. Some may see what you have they have decided they want it for themselves. I'm not saying don't do it, I'm just saying watch yourself.


----------



## coyy2k1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow a lot of good things said here, I like the Noah analogy and Jesus quoting about winter. As a God Fearing Christian, I feel we are at somewhat at dilemma, yes God says to take care of the the widows and orphans, never does he say that we can save them by our actions. It is their actions, they are the ones that have to receive him, and again we don't know there hearts, only God does. God does tell us to be prepared for his coming and to store up food, especially in the Old Testament, but we are still entrusted to do the right thing. It is a dilemma that we all will have to face if the SHTF. I love others as Christ did and does but I also love and protect my family. I think I will let God judge me for the actions I may have to take in the future as I will in the past things I have done. So all this being said, Do as God leads you to do, and let him judge us.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I was going to say this is not a salvational issue, but then....

Mat 25:41    Then shall he say also unto them on the left hand, Depart from me, ye cursed, into the eternal fire which is prepared for the devil and his angels:
Mat 25:42    for I was hungry, and ye did not give me to eat; I was thirsty, and ye gave me no drink;
Mat 25:43    I was a stranger, and ye took me not in; naked, and ye clothed me not; sick, and in prison, and ye visited me not.
Mat 25:44    Then shall they also answer, saying, Lord, when saw we thee hungry, or athirst, or a stranger, or naked, or sick, or in prison, and did not minister unto thee?
Mat 25:45    Then shall he answer them, saying, Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye did it not unto one of these least, ye did it not unto me.
Mat 25:46    And these shall go away into eternal punishment: but the righteous into eternal life.

No, I'm sticking with plan A, there is no way I want to be in that category.

Oh and BTW I believe God is blessing my decisions, I really do have more money than I need to prepare for this, that part is quite exciting.


----------



## coyy2k1 (Jan 30, 2013)

God has a plan for us all , usually we don't follow his plan and we go our way. Of course he does push us sometimes into his will. Lol. Some of us will just not listen to him, and harden their hearts just as Ramses did, even possibly knowing the truth, he still turned from the true God. It really is a dilemma, and by the way who started this conversation.......lol. Just kidding. God always wins.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_*Lucky Jim quote- "so if people starve because they've rejected Jesus's warning and not prepped, it serves them right, they had their chance"..*_



Montana Rancher said:


> It's a good thing the USA didn't take your advice during WWII


But Britain DID prep, we didn't go begging cap in hand to Uncle Sam! 
We built Spitfires and Hurricanes before the war, then when Adolf tried to come across the English Channel in 1940 we busted his ass in the famous "Battle of the Great Iron Birds"..
Even as early as 1939 the Royal Navy sank the Graf Spee pocket battleship.
We also prepped prewar by building the 'Matilda II' tank which panicked the German 'Totenkopf' SS Division in France in 1940 and it also kicked the Italians out of Egypt later that year and our torpedo-bombers clobbered their fleet in Taranto harbour.
In 1941 we stood slugging it out toe-to-toe with Rommel in the desert and our Royal Navy hunted down and sank the Bismarck.
We stood alone holding our own for two long years and did all that with Brit hardware because wed prepped prewar real good..
Then when America joined the party after Pearl Harbor things really began to swing!

Ay-dolf declares war on America after Pearl Harbor. Bad call..









_Winston Churchill quote- "Before America entered the war I knew we could not win it, but after she entered I knew we could not lose...
To have the United States at our side was to me the greatest joy. 
Now at this very moment I knew the United States was in the war, up to the neck and in to the death. 
So we had won after all! 
Hitler's fate was sealed. Mussolini's fate was sealed. As for the Japanese, they would be ground to powder"_


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> _*Lucky Jim quote- "so if people starve because they've rejected Jesus's warning and not prepped, it serves them right, they had their chance"..*_
> 
> But Britain DID prep, we didn't go begging cap in hand to Uncle Sam! We built Spitfires and Hurricanes before the war, then when Adolf tried to come across the English Channel in 1940 we busted his ass in the famous "Battle of the Great Iron Birds"..
> We also prepped pre-war by building the 'Matilda II' tank which panicked the German 'Totenkopf' SS Division in France in 1940 and it also kicked the Italians out of Egypt later that year.
> ...


Sorry you came to the history lesson disarmed, Brittan would have been toast without the Lend a lease act of 1941.

Our Documents - Lend-Lease Act (1941)

And even before that the USA was shipping millions of tons of supplies (food) to Brittan and losing ships as early as 1939. In 1940 the merchant marines LOST over 1000 ships sending supplies to Brittan, LOST over 1200 ships in 1941, LOST over 1600 ships in 1942.

In 1939-1941 before we sent military hardware we were basically feeding your entire country, leading back to my initial point.

Which was... Denying help to people just because they should have seen the signs and prepared would be on par with the USA telling Brittan to go screw themselves as Neville Chamberlain was an idiot and didn't see it coming.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry you came to the history lesson disarmed, Brittan would have been toast without the Lend a lease act of 1941.
> Our Documents - Lend-Lease Act (1941)


We'll never know..
Britain was nowhere near the overpopulated little island that it is today, so without Lend-Lease the Brits would have had to tighten their belts a little but mass starvation was never on the cards. Churchill was on the ball and said something like "_We shall press every square inch of our island into food production"_
Anyway Britain had the full weight of the Commonwealth (Australia, New Zealand, Canada, Sth Africa etc) behind her to send food convoys. 
Churchill once said _"In war, one has neither friends nor enemies, only interests"_, that's why Roosevelt never freely donated food to Britain, we had to give him Lend-Lease bases in return, there are still 5 US bases in Britain to this day.

Incidentally it's a good thing America did join the war or Adolf would have been unhindered to develop the atom bomb and clobber New York with it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

coyy2k1 said:


> God has a plan for us all , usually we don't follow his plan and we go our way. Of course he does push us sometimes into his will. Lol. Some of us will just not listen to him, and harden their hearts just as Ramses did, even possibly knowing the truth, he still turned from the true God. It really is a dilemma, and by the way who started this conversation.......lol. Just kidding. God always wins.


Being hard headed, God has had to hit me with a 2x4 a time or 2 to get my attention.

God also has different plan for each of us. I am glad you are in a position to help, Montana Rancher. About 5 yrs ago God put me in a job I would have never dreamed of in my wildest dreams. But I do a lot of good helping people each and every day. I know what I think I will do when things collapse but God may have other plans. I do my best to listen to Him. God did say you must care for your family above all else. That is 1st on my agenda.

And sorry, no pic's to go along with this.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I honestly suspect it will be a Triage situation. Some will be 1's, some will be 2's, and more than I wish will be 3's.

I know I have immediate family that are too far away that I will likely not be able to get to if things were bad enough, fast enough. Just as I pray someone will extend a kind hand to them, so must I consider extending my hand to others.

Sometimes there are no right choices.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Call me hardine but I'm a believer in the "you made your bed so now lie in it" philosophy.
My politics are extreme christian rightwing so in a time of economic breakdown with food riots, looting and lawlessness, the only people I might hand out food to would be to other rightwingers because they're my kind of people.
But if lefties and middle-of-the-roaders turned up I'd tell them- "Sorry, I won't help you because it was you and your kind who voted the useless politicians into power who caused this disaster, you made your bed now clear off and go lie in it"

_"Bad company corrupts good character" (1 Cor 15:33)
"Withdraw from disorderly unbelievers" (2 Thess 3:6)
"Keep away from profane babblers" (1 Tim 6:20/21)
"Don't sit with vain hypocritical evildoers" (Psalm 26:4/5)_


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree with you. I feel that since I'm a Christian I am obligated to share what I have prepared with those who didn't. However, there are numerous quotes within the Bible that say otherwise, this is just one of my favorites from the New International Version translation "For even when we were with you, we gave you this rule: “The one who is unwilling to work shall not eat.” So, if they were unwilling to listen to and see the warnings of God and prepare, then they shall not eat. I understand that it goes both ways, but in a situation like this my family comes first.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

As for atheists, I'm afraid I don't get on with them at all because they seem jumpy, uptight and semi-neurotic like wagons without springs jolted by every pebble on the road and they'd be wasting their time knocking my door for help in an Apocalypse because I wouldn't answer it.
This verse backs me up- 
John said- _"If anyone comes to you and does not bring the teaching [of Jesus], *do not take them into your house or welcome them*" (2 John 1:10)_

And this one tells us to wash our hands of bellyachers and pains in the derriere -
_"Warn a divisive person once, and then warn him a second time. After that, *have nothing to do with him*. You may be sure that such a man is warped and sinful; he is self-condemned."(Titus 3:9-11) _

Jesus is a WINNER just as he said-_-"I've beaten the world" (John 16:33)_
And we join him on the winning side..
_"Who is it that beats the world? Only he who believes that Jesus is the Son of God" (1 John 5:5)_

Here's another warning for us all-
_"How much more severely do you think a man deserves to be punished who has trampled the Son of God under foot,....it is a dreadful thing to fall into the hands of the living God" (Heb 10:29-31)_










PS- in fairness to atheists there are plenty of so-called christians who I wouldn't help or let in my house because they're pains too..
They can't get under Jesus's radar- _"Not all who call me "Lord,Lord" will enter the kingdom of heaven. Then I'll tell them plainly, I never knew you, *get away from me*" (Matt 7:21-23)_


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

As a pastor, . . . I have many times pondered this question, . . . and there are many examples each of us could follow from the scriptures.

Noah was shut in, could not help those outside. Nabal of 1st Samuel and the rich barn owner all had much but refused to share, . . . they just up and died.

Jesus taught us to treat others as we would like to be treated. 1st Tim teaches us that those who will not provide for their own family are worse than infidels.

I truly believe and teach that each of us will be given an opportunity to serve the Lord, . . . and each of us will be gien a different opportunity than the others. We must watch, pray, and be ready to both defend our posessions, . . . and share our posessions, . . . and listen to the Lord to direct us which way we should act.

One thing to always remember, it is the title to one of my favorite songs: "This world is not my home, I'm just a passing through".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> ...One thing to always remember, it is the title to one of my favorite songs: "This world is not my home, I'm just a passing through"...


Yes that's what makes Christians stand apart, they know this fleeting temporary world is not to be taken seriously which is why they've got a great kool calm unflappable mindset-
_"You were dead when you followed the ways of the world" (Eph 2:1/2)...we look at things unseen rather than the seen,for the seen are temporary,but the unseen are eternal" (2 Cor 4:18_)

Having an uptight heavy worldly mindset gets people bogged down in the mire of the world and its stupid ways, so travelling with a light mindset is the only way to go..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you act in love and with respect for life then it is difficult to go far from what is right.
If you kill an attacker for vengence is it any better than murder?
If you kill an attacker to save your wife how can it be wrong?


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I am not a Christian; however, even as an Atheist, I have a pretty strong moral code I live by and I've pondered these ideas myself.

Unless we were in a true life-and-death situation, I would do my best to share what I could with people, especially my foraging, fishing, trapping, skills. It's kind of like the old saying goes, give a man a fish he eats for a day, teach him to fish and he'll be fed for a lifetime. I would do everything I could to empower my neighbors to fend for themselves in a SHTF scenario, but definitely not to a point where my babies would be going hungry.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> If you act in love and with respect for life then it is difficult to go far from what is right.
> If you kill an attacker for vengence is it any better than murder?
> If you kill an attacker to save your wife how can it be wrong?


My own personal interpretation of "Thou shalt not kill" is rather "Thou shalt not have _*the desire *_to kill".
I mean, i'm sure none of us want to kill anybody, but if they ask for it we've got no choice but to zap them to defend ourselves and our families, otherwise we'd be lousy fathers and hubs.
Standing by and letting somebody kill our wife kinda goes against the "love and cherish" bit- 
_"I take thee to be my lawful wedded wife, to have and to hold from this day forward, for better for worse, for richer for poorer, in sickness and in health, to love and to cherish, till death us do part.."_

PS- my late mother and her family were bombed by the Luftwaffe in Leicester, England in 1940 when she was 18, they survived without a scratch but others didn't. Thank God for the RAF fighter pilots who stopped the Luftwaffe doing more damage.
Pilot Douglas Bader took the "angry" approach and said "Who the hell did they think they were, coming and bombing our country?", but a few other pilots were on the verge of quitting the RAF because they hated killing Germans and it preyed on their minds. 
For example after shooting down a Heinkel bomber, one gloomily wrote in his logbook _"Today I killed 7 more men"._

As always, to kill or not to kill is a decision each of us has to make on his own.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In the original text it was "Thou shalt not murder" which is the taking of a life with neither love nor respect.
It was changed to "kill" later when the "Old English version was written along with the change from "Thou shalt not suffer a poisoner to live" to "thou shalt not suffer a witch to live" which at the time was the definition of a "witch": One who kills with potions. Todays definition of a witch varies considerably from that. Wiccans, the practitioners of the faith, "Wicca", are reminiscent of the old hag who used herbs to heal the sick and self-identify as witches. Some of them practice "Magic" which in their definition is the same as a miracle caused by human thoughts in conjunction with the power that is "godgiven" rather than by asking God to do all the work. I believe that both are simply acts of faith. There is much herbal medicine that is also practiced in most of the "Pagan" faiths.
I am reminded that in the Italian practice of Stregha there is a truism that states, "A witch who cannot kill, cannot cure." Meaning that in all things there is a potential for harm or blessing. You cannot have one without the other. In Our Christian faiths we have heaven or hell, God or satan but in the pagan faiths there is no satan or hell. Those concepts came much later in the history of religion.


----------

